# MTB Friday July 4



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Since a lot of us are off Friday anyone up for a morning ride somewhere for a couple hours? I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Out. I'll be in Vermont.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd like too, but I have a few different possible plans already for the 4th.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like too, but I have a few different possible plans already for the 4th.



Come on, what better offers can you have???


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

Me and a couple other guys are going to Case Mountain Friday morning.  Not to hijack or anything.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

What time are you guys riding at? Also is this going to be a fast paced ride?


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah... probably around 9 ish.  And not terribly fast paced.  I did 85 miles on the road yesterday and 30 today... plus I'm going with Neumann, who, as Austin can vouch, is limited severely by his equipment.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ah... probably around 9 ish.  And not terribly fast paced.  I did 85 miles on the road yesterday and 30 today... plus I'm going with Neumann, who, as Austin can vouch, is limited severely by his equipment.



He was actually pretty darn quick at Hodges Dam, but that place is completely flat.  Once he gets on some hills I assume it is going to be a lot harder to lug up all 200 or so pounds plus that POS bike.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> He was actually pretty darn quick at Hodges Dam, but that place is completely flat.  Once he gets on some hills I assume it is going to be a lot harder to lug up all 200 or so pounds plus that POS bike.



You coming tomorrow?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> You coming tomorrow?



Marc,
How well do you know Case? 

I haven't been there in years and need someone to show me around sometime. I cannot make tomorrow as I will be riding Batchlor Street in Ma. But I would like to do Case with you some time. Maybe another AZ crew ride.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> You coming tomorrow?




Probably not since I'm going up to Lynn woods with my cousin.  I think he has something he has to do at 12pm, so Lynn woods is really the only choice.  If still isn't doing that I'll try to get him to go down to Case Mountain.  What is the riding like there?


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Probably not since I'm going up to Lynn woods with my cousin.  I think he has something he has to do at 12pm, so Lynn woods is really the only choice.  If still isn't doing that I'll try to get him to go down to Case Mountain.  What is the riding like there?



In a word- fecking awesome.

Shite, that was two words.  It really is fantastic.  The only problem with the place is it can get crowded there, but its a great place to ride.  And from what Justin claims, he knows it really well now.  You should come.  Plus we can put on the new shifter if you haven't already.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marc,
> How well do you know Case?
> 
> I haven't been there in years and need someone to show me around sometime. I cannot make tomorrow as I will be riding Batchlor Street in Ma. But I would like to do Case with you some time. Maybe another AZ crew ride.



Not very well, but I'm going with someone who does.  (Or claims he does at least.)


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

Tomorrow I am just going to go up to Burlington and ride Nass for an hour or two.

I do want to get up to Case in the near future to lean the place a bit since they are going to be moving our office to Manchester not to far from Case and it will make a good after work ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Tomorrow I am just going to go up to Burlington and ride Nass for an hour or two.
> 
> I do want to get up to Case in the near future to lean the place a bit since they are going to be moving our office to Manchester not to far from Case and it will make a good after work ride.



Give me a heads up when your office moves. I am in hartford and we could hook up after work for a ride at Case or the Res. sometime.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

Right now we are in Glastonbury, so I am still fairly close. I think the closing on the building we bought is mid August, then they need to do some rehab so it looks like we won't be in it till September sometimes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Tomorrow I am just going to go up to Burlington and ride Nass for an hour or two.



Looks like I am going to put this off to tomorrow since we have been getting a steady drizzle here. Might even have a new bike to take on its first ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I am going to put this off to tomorrow since we have been getting a steady drizzle here. Might even have a new bike to take on its first ride.




I might be able to ride tomorrow.

I had to bail on this mornings ride. I woke up feeling like crap and knew there was no way I would survive a 3 hour ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Might even have a new bike to take on its first ride.



New bike????


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> New bike????



I really need to stick to shopping online, I might buy more smaller stuff, but am not tempted on big purchases. I stopped at a LBS on my way home from work Thursday to pick up a new seat and he happens to have a 2007 leftover at a good price. Plan on stopping back there today and take a closer look now that Tim gave me a quick education and have read up on it the past few days.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 5, 2008)

sounds like your trying to 1 up jonnypoach


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

Too bad I will probably never 1 up him on the trails....


----------

